# my backyard



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

picture was taken from my back doorstep. hives are in a holding yard getting them ready to be shipped to Texas. can't wait until they poo all over my house lol


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

What NO snow :???


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow what alot of hives!! If you let the cows in your yard after the bees are shipped out you sure will get your poo!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Isn't there are already a big pile of poo in the lower left hand corner of the picture? :lookout:


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

haha, no just piles of dirt so i can plant a lawn next year


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

wow...what a beautiful landscape!! Whats wrong with me?


----------

